# Mexican Primera 25-26 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

Jaguares v Toluca

25/10/2008 23:00 BST
  2.20 3.25 2.85 All Bets (13) 
San Luis v Monterrey

25/10/2008 23:00 BST
  1.727 3.30 4.30 All Bets (13) 
Pachuca v Morelia

26/10/2008 01:00 GMT
  2.20 3.20 2.875 All Bets (13) 
Tigres v Necaxa

26/10/2008 01:00 GMT
  1.533 3.50 5.75 All Bets (13) 
Atlas v Santos

26/10/2008 01:45 GMT
  2.40 3.20 2.60 All Bets (13) 
Atlante v Tecos

26/10/2008 02:00 GMT
  1.909 3.30 3.50 All Bets (13) 
Puebla v Cruz Azul

26/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  2.80 3.20 2.25 All Bets (19) 
Pumas v Indios

26/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  1.65 3.40 4.75 All Bets (13) 
CF America v CD Guadalajara

26/10/2008 22:00 GMT
  2.20 3.20 2.875 All Bets (13)


----------

